# E-liquid Diy Kit



## Al3x

I wanna start mixing my own juice, just wanted to know who has a diy kit, any recommendations


----------



## Derick

We have a very nice one for R279

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/e-liquids/DIY-e-liquids/Skyblue-diy-liquid/DIY-small-starter

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mufasa

Vapour Mountain. Contact @Oupa on the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza

SkyBlue Vaping


----------



## Limbo

Derick said:


> We have a very nice one for R279
> 
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/e-liquids/DIY-e-liquids/Skyblue-diy-liquid/DIY-small-starter


Are those the only flavours you have? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## keeganvaper

Derick said:


> We have a very nice one for R279
> 
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/e-liquids/DIY-e-liquids/Skyblue-diy-liquid/DIY-small-starter


Sorry for the hi jack 

How much juice can i mAke with this small DIY kit ?


----------



## Al3x

thanx, will be ordering soon


----------



## Al3x

just need to start looking for other flavors, 

I can use other flavors, correct?


----------



## Derick

Limbo said:


> Are those the only flavours you have?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


For now yes, but we have 6 new flavours in the pipeline, will be launced any day now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Al3x said:


> just need to start looking for other flavors,
> 
> I can use other flavors, correct?


yep


----------



## Derick

keeganvaper said:


> Sorry for the hi jack
> 
> How much juice can i mAke with this small DIY kit ?


it will depend on what strength of nic level you want to make.

The base liquid we supply is 36mg (100ml), so if you make 18mg (50/50) you can make 200 ml of vapable liquid

but obviously it will vary depending on your PG/VG mix and your nic strength


----------



## Limbo

Derick said:


> it will depend on what strength of nic level you want to make.
> 
> The base liquid we supply is 36mg (100ml), so if you make 18mg (50/50) you can make 200 ml of vapable liquid
> 
> but obviously it will vary depending on your PG/VG mix and your nic strength


I see there are two other concentrates, but these can't be added in the kit option. Any reason why? They seem to be gooooood. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick

Limbo said:


> I see there are two other concentrates, but these can't be added in the kit option. Any reason why? They seem to be gooooood.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Woop - they were out of stock for a while, but we just got a batch in again

I'm at work now, but will fix it up for you tonight when I get home

But if you wait a bit, I'm also adding 6 new flavours tonight in the DIY range
Coconut
RY4 Double
RY4 Asian
Bavarian Cream
Kalua & Cream
Sweet Raspberry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limbo

Derick said:


> Woop - they were out of stock for a while, but we just got a batch in again
> 
> I'm at work now, but will fix it up for you tonight when I get home
> 
> But if you wait a bit, I'm also adding 6 new flavours tonight in the DIY range
> Coconut
> RY4 Double
> RY4 Asian
> Bavarian Cream
> Kalua & Cream
> Sweet Raspberry


Thank you very much, I am considering this to at least make vaping a little cheaper.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick

Limbo said:


> Thank you very much, I am considering this to at least make vaping a little cheaper.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


It certainly does that - but it takes a lot of trial and error, if you want some help when you start, just PM me or make a post here (plenty of people here that DIY)


----------



## Limbo

Thanks! 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

Derick said:


> Woop - they were out of stock for a while, but we just got a batch in again
> 
> I'm at work now, but will fix it up for you tonight when I get home
> 
> But if you wait a bit, I'm also adding 6 new flavours tonight in the DIY range
> Coconut
> RY4 Double
> RY4 Asian
> Bavarian Cream
> Kalua & Cream
> Sweet Raspberry


 hmm

what is the diff between RY4 double and Asian.?


----------



## drew

Al3x said:


> just need to start looking for other flavors,
> 
> I can use other flavors, correct?


 
Hi @Al3x. We have a range of 60+ flavour concentrates for DIY e-liquid.
http://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/diy_e-liquid_ingredients/concentrated-eliquid-flavour/

We have also launched a 10 DIY flavour bundle 
http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/10-diy-flavour-bundle/


----------



## Al3x

@drew thanx for the reply just a few queries, forgive me if they are stupid ones
i need to get the following
nicotine base
diluting liquids - PG/VG or is that in the nicotine base already cause i see you have different ratio options
and finally the concentrates for the flavoring
and obviously bottles for storage of mixed liquids

is there anything else ineed
and what would be the waiting period for these or will they be off the shelf


----------



## Derick

PeterHarris said:


> hmm
> what is the diff between RY4 double and Asian.?


RY4 Asian is a clone of the original RY4 made by Ryun (the original company that first made RY4)

RY4 Double has double the amount of Caramel and Vanilla to make it a much sweeter vape and you can barely taste any tobacco at all

But I will put decriptions of each flavour on the site tonight when I load them and I will also post the descriptions in our forum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## drew

Al3x said:


> @drew thanx for the reply just a few queries, forgive me if they are stupid ones
> i need to get the following
> nicotine base
> diluting liquids - PG/VG or is that in the nicotine base already cause i see you have different ratio options
> and finally the concentrates for the flavoring
> and obviously bottles for storage of mixed liquids
> 
> is there anything else ineed
> and what would be the waiting period for these or will they be off the shelf


 
@Al3x. There are two ways to DIY. The first would be to get the nicotine base in the strength and ratio you intend to vape (eg. 12mg/ml 50/50) then just add flavouring, this method is not accurate because by adding flavour you are diluting the nicotine.

The second is to use a high strength nicotine base like 36mg/ml, you would then use an eJuice calculator to input the nicotine base strength, target nicotine strength and flavour percentage and it will work out a recipe with exact amounts of Nicotine, PG, VG and flavouring to add to your mix.

I would say grab the sky blue kit as it includes everything you need to get started and very well priced. The nicotine, pg, vg, flavour and mixing accessories like a flask, measuring cylinder and pipettes, gloves etc. You can then just get flavour concentrates and bottles from us

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba

Derick said:


> Woop - they were out of stock for a while, but we just got a batch in again
> 
> I'm at work now, but will fix it up for you tonight when I get home
> 
> But if you wait a bit, I'm also adding 6 new flavours tonight in the DIY range
> Coconut
> RY4 Double
> RY4 Asian
> Bavarian Cream
> Kalua & Cream
> Sweet Raspberry


Great flavours to expand range @Derick


----------



## Derick

capetocuba said:


> Great flavours to expand range @Derick


Thanks, and more incoming - should have a few more flavours by the end of the month 

And now that we have more flavours, we can make some of our own recipes for the ready to vape liquids too - Melinda is a master at brewing some interesting concoctions - I'm currently vaping something she calls Cocomo cream - absolutely delish. Its a coconut, banana cream thing and I just can't get enough. I've already dropped from 18mg to 12mg because I chain vape so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Derick said:


> Thanks, and more incoming - should have a few more flavours by the end of the month
> 
> And now that we have more flavours, we can make some of our own recipes for the ready to vape liquids too - Melinda is a master at brewing some interesting concoctions - I'm currently vaping something she calls Cocomo cream - absolutely delish. Its a coconut, banana cream thing and I just can't get enough. I've already dropped from 18mg to 12mg because I chain vape so much


Go @Melinda!! Hopefully you guys can stock some more dessert and bakery flavours.


----------



## Derick

capetocuba said:


> Go @Melinda!! Hopefully you guys can stock some more dessert and bakery flavours.


Yep, they are definitely coming  We are also looking into getting Ethyl Maltol and Menthol Crystals for the DIY-ers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

capetocuba said:


> Go @Melinda!! Hopefully you guys can stock some more dessert and bakery flavours.


 
Unfortunately Derick had to Vape some Colgate / Aquafresh as well the other day....ooooops


at least his breath was minty fresh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Melinda said:


> Unfortunately Derick had to Vape some Colgate / Aquafresh as well the other day....ooooops
> 
> 
> at least his breath was minty fresh


 
Hahahahaha thats so funny lmgl


----------



## Derick

Melinda said:


> Unfortunately Derick had to Vape some Colgate / Aquafresh as well the other day....ooooops
> 
> 
> at least his breath was minty fresh


Yeah, that was an interesting mix, tasted pure toothpaste - not bad I guess, but just not ...right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick

Oh and I must not forget - coming very soon : Melinda's Vanilla Custard - that stuff tastes pure Ultramel to me and I just can't get enough of it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fog-e

Mufasa said:


> Vapour Mountain. Contact @Oupa on the forum


Yes, I can vouch for Vapour Mountain DIY - have been using for quite some time and works well and very economical. I enjoy their Caramel, Vanilla and Cinnamon most - but everyone's taste will differ.


----------

